# RIP Scotty Goodale



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It's never a good thing when someone dies (um, maybe Ted Bundy), but at least he died doing what he loved. Sure as hell better than being eaten from the inside, or falling apart a bit at a time.

I want to die of a heart attack in the middle of a 40-foot jump. And if I find myself on a 40-foot jump, I'll probably get my wish


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

The last sentence in that article is ultra-depressing. RIP.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Truly tragic to leave behind a baby on the way. I hope the family has enough support.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

this could happen to anybody at any time


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you ever met Scotty you know how awesome of a guy he was. Going to miss him as the Stepchild Rep.


----------



## PaintedPony (Jan 20, 2011)

Sad event. Dying at that age by any means is terrible. I hope his family has a lot of support. I lost a friend skydiving when his wife was 3 months pregnant. It can happen at any time in the sports we love.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

especially cause he wasnt tht old... R.I.P.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow so tragic. RIP.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> The last sentence in that article is ultra-depressing. RIP.


No shit..Damn. RIP


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> The last sentence in that article is ultra-depressing. RIP.


I agree. Rip.


----------



## cncsd (Jan 26, 2011)

Scotty's absence from the snowboard industry is going to effect so many lives for a long time. He was the best there was.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

RIP. this makes me realise just how dangerous this sport actually is. atleast he died doing what he loves the most. thats how i wanna go.


----------

